# Grass glands



## You Wont Forget Me (4 June 2012)

So my horse seems to be coming in from the field with swollen grass glands as its called near enough every day, been told its nothing to worry about and it does calm down by morning but just want to know if anyone can tell me what causes this and also does this happen to any of your horses?
Thanks


----------



## jennie1000 (4 June 2012)

Happens to my mare, worse this year than any other. Again vet said its nothing to worry about but I don't know what causes it sorry.


----------



## brighteyes (4 June 2012)

Hamster with mumps? Yeah, it'll be fine by the morning.


----------



## Dottie (4 June 2012)

My horses kept coming up for a good few weeks, seems to have stopped now though. I didn't like to ride him intill they came down ( which only took a few hours) because he could breathe properly when ridden when they were up!


----------



## supagran (4 June 2012)

You Wont Forget Me said:



			So my horse seems to be coming in from the field with swollen grass glands as its called near enough every day, been told its nothing to worry about and it does calm down by morning but just want to know if anyone can tell me what causes this and also does this happen to any of your horses?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Happens to ours as well, interestingly vet said that it was because they weren't getting enough "roughage" with the spring grass and feeding some hay on the floor when they come in may help - certainly does with ours.  Vet also said don't worry about them!


----------



## Wapsie (4 June 2012)

Mne has had these since moving him on to new summer grazing - They disappear in a few hours.

I (numpty brain) just assumed it was fluid for scoffing so much yummy grass, had down chomping gravity doing its job etc......


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (4 June 2012)

Wapsie said:



			Mne has had these since moving him on to new summer grazing - They disappear in a few hours.

I (numpty brain) just assumed it was fluid for scoffing so much yummy grass, had down chomping gravity doing its job etc......

Click to expand...

Exactly what i thought it was as first appeared when he was turned out into new field with lots of grass but his field is practically bare now and its still happening, strange one!


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (4 June 2012)

I'm grateful that someone else has said they thought this year was bad. My mare has had the worst grass glands she has ever had - and most years you would swear she was a horse/hamster cross.


----------



## Misog2000 (4 June 2012)

Mine seems to get them worst when the grass is really wet! Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (4 June 2012)

Misog2000 said:



			Mine seems to get them worst when the grass is really wet! Does anyone else notice this?
		
Click to expand...

My boy does seem to get it worse on wet days!
Im so glad we arent the only one that gets this, still would be good to know the reason behind it though


----------



## Dottie (4 June 2012)

Something to do with the salivary glands I think?


----------



## Piglet (4 June 2012)

My horse had the same but back in March, he has never had them before and in 40+ years of horse ownership have never come across it before, he is now ok.


----------



## Queenbee (4 June 2012)

It's a form of allergy to grass... Nothing to worry about, just continue as normal


----------



## jennie1000 (4 June 2012)

That all fits with what the vet sad to me. It's the salivary glands and when they work in excess they swell but it's nothing to worry about. She said she would only be concerned if it was the glands under her chin. interestingly it's the first and only year I've noticed brown patches on her grass from the urine too which apparently means a hight protein diet. Maybe it's the weather we have had and how it's effected the grass growth?


----------



## all about Romeo (4 June 2012)

Piglet said:



			My horse had the same but back in March, he has never had them before and in 40+ years of horse ownership have never come across it before, he is now ok.
		
Click to expand...

mine is the same... never had them before then moved to a new yard and his glands where up one day!  I had never come across this before and kept a very close eye on him...  I had thoughts of strangles going through my head! (stupid because it was nothing to do with his throat) then someone told me it was grass glands... but he was very depressed, sore across his back and sides and generally feeling really sorry for himself!  I moved him to a different field and he has been ok ever since... I am hoping this was a one off!


----------

